# Kitchen Gadgets That Actually Work



## Tenacious Sloth (20 Dec 2020)

I’ve just opened a can of tuna and it reminded me of how absolutely bloody fantastic my can opener is.

I’ve owned many over the years, both electric and manual, and they’ve ranged from downright dangerous to mediocre at best.

18 months ago I bought the following can opener and since that day my can opening dramas have ceased.


View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07464F5WN/


As can openers go it’s fairly uninspiring to look at, but it opens cans with ease. Not only that, but it leaves no sharp edges at all and if you don’t use all of the can’s contents the lid can be pushed back on again to form a relatively good seal.

And in addition to all that can opening goodness - it has a beer bottle opener as well (I’ve been told that it can also remove the tops from some non-alcoholic beverage bottles as well).

What’s not to like?

Note: It can’t immunise you against Covid or cure 3rd (or 1st) world debt - but by God it does open cans.

P.S. I have no affiliation to the manufacturer or seller of this product. Just an aversion to crap kitchen gadgets that don’t work very well.


----------



## flake99please (20 Dec 2020)

I have used a Culinaire Magican for over 10 years now without any problems. Admittedly the sharp edges on the can are a (minor) downside. But, they’re emptied, rinsed, and in the recycling bin, within a moment or 2 of opening.


----------



## Archie_tect (20 Dec 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I’ve just opened a can of tuna and it reminded me of how absolutely bloody fantastic my can opener is.
> 
> I’ve owned many over the years, both electric and manual, and they’ve ranged from downright dangerous to mediocre at best.
> 
> ...



We've got both our children one of those for Christmas [they don't know yet- how exciting is that!]- it changed our lives too!


----------



## MichaelW2 (20 Dec 2020)

My only gadgety thing is a Braun stick whisk that can wizz up soup in the pan. I can't replicate this with any hand powered devices.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (20 Dec 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> We've got both our children one of those for Christmas [they don't know yet- how exciting is that!]- it changed our lives too!



Thank God. It’s not just me then?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (20 Dec 2020)

It’s got to the stage where I actually _look forward_ to opening a can.

I probably shouldn’t admit this, but sometimes I refit the lid to check it seals even when I’ve used all the contents and don’t need to.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Dec 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I’ve just opened a can of tuna
> What’s not to like?


The bloody tuna


----------



## Archie_tect (20 Dec 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> It’s got to the stage where I actually _look forward_ to opening a can.
> 
> I probably shouldn’t admit this, but sometimes I refit the lid to check it seals even when I’ve used all the contents and don’t need to.


We even stopped buying ring pulls...


----------



## PaulSB (20 Dec 2020)

Mandolin - love it.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (20 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Mandolin - love it.



I prefer the Acoustic Guitar.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Dec 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I prefer the Acoustic Guitar.


Not quite as lethal........


----------



## PK99 (20 Dec 2020)

Instant read digital thermometer


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (20 Dec 2020)

PK99 said:


> Instant read digital thermometer



Is that for testing the temperature of meat?


----------



## PK99 (20 Dec 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Is that for testing the temperature of meat?



Among other things, yes.


----------



## slowmotion (20 Dec 2020)

This knife sharper is good. It requires absolutely no skill.


View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/AnySharp-Knife-Sharpener-PowerGrip-Blue/dp/B001DXVL6K/ref=asc_df_B001DXVL6K/?tag=googshopuk-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=232028567160&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=12496369379745589610&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9045945&hvtargid=pla-353533093572&psc=1&th=1&psc=1


----------



## Domus (20 Dec 2020)

I have a boiled egg cutter, it has a spring loaded weight that drops down onto a cutter that cuts the top off perfectly


----------



## cougie uk (20 Dec 2020)

slowmotion said:


> This knife sharper is good. It requires absolutely no skill.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/AnySharp-Knife-Sharpener-PowerGrip-Blue/dp/B001DXVL6K/ref=asc_df_B001DXVL6K/?tag=googshopuk-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=232028567160&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=12496369379745589610&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9045945&hvtargid=pla-353533093572&psc=1&th=1&psc=1



Ooh yes I have that sharpener too. Excellent.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Dec 2020)

Scissors with serrated edges on the inside of the handle end for undoing tight bottle tops. 




Like this ^


----------



## Tail End Charlie (20 Dec 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I’ve just opened a can of tuna and it reminded me of how absolutely bloody fantastic my can opener is.
> 
> I’ve owned many over the years, both electric and manual, and they’ve ranged from downright dangerous to mediocre at best.
> 
> ...



I asked about can openers recently and this wasn't mentioned, so I've gone with your recommendation and ordered one. So, no pressure then.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Scissors with serrated edges on the inside of the handle end for undoing tight bottle tops.
> View attachment 564323
> 
> Like this ^


I have a pair of those but I've only known why they have serrations for about 60 seconds.

Thanks.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (21 Dec 2020)

slowmotion said:


> This knife sharper is good. It requires absolutely no skill.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/AnySharp-Knife-Sharpener-PowerGrip-Blue/dp/B001DXVL6K/ref=asc_df_B001DXVL6K/?tag=googshopuk-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=232028567160&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=12496369379745589610&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9045945&hvtargid=pla-353533093572&psc=1&th=1&psc=1




Hmmmm... that’s sorted my Christmas gifts for the current Swindon Town team sorted then.



Tail End Charlie said:


> I asked about can openers recently and this wasn't mentioned, so I've gone with your recommendation and ordered one. So, no pressure then.



You will not be sorry.



PaulSB said:


> I have a pair of those but I've only known why they have serrations for about 60 seconds.
> 
> Thanks.



Same here.


----------



## Bazzer (21 Dec 2020)

A silicone egg white separator. 
The size of a tea strainer, so sits happily in a drawer with other utensils, but when needed, brilliant.


----------



## figbat (21 Dec 2020)

PK99 said:


> Instant read digital thermometer


This. Specifically the Thermapen.


----------



## PK99 (21 Dec 2020)

Bazzer said:


> A silicone egg white separator.
> The size of a tea strainer, so sits happily in a drawer with other utensils, but when needed, brilliant.



An unnecessary solution looking for a problem!


----------



## Eziemnaik (22 Dec 2020)

Microplane - light years ahead of other graters
Thermomix - as good as it gets
Bamix - nothing comes close to it in the blender category

I like cheap vic knives, these are basically as good as you coud ever need in a houshold
I like cheap japanese synthetic stones to sharpen them - a pair lasts through a lifetime
Heavy cast iron pans - take care of it and it will serve your children
Heavy end grain chopping board - same as with iron pans
Cheap asian rice cookers - perfect rice every time, no looking
Cheap Chinese store iron woks - can take a beating
Paella pan - a good one will see you out


----------



## Dave7 (23 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Scissors with serrated edges on the inside of the handle end for undoing tight bottle tops.
> View attachment 564323
> 
> Like this ^


It seems that as I get older the tops get tighter


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> It seems that as I get older the tops get tighter



I have a domestic version of a garage strap wrench.

Handy, because it can do everything from a pop bottle to a large jam jar.


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Dec 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> I have a domestic version of a garage strap wrench.
> 
> Handy, because it can do everything from a pop bottle to a large jam jar.


pic?
My usual desperate ploy is rubber gloves.
If that doesn't work punch holes in the lid and replace with one of the spares I keep of common jars.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Dec 2020)

I bought one of these recently for the Campervan (which has no oven).
https://www.lakeland.co.uk/31945/Standard-Remoska-Electric-Cooker-with-Glass-Lid-2L
It's brilliant!
Been 'trying it out' at home and can't stop using it, to the point I'll probably get the larger 'Tria' at later date for home use.
Whilst it goes against my 'no Teflon' rule it's too good not to use.
It's hugely flexible, needs little attention, is clean in use. It takes a bit longer to cook stuff, but you soon accommodate and learn not to fuss and to leave it to do its stuff.
Bread, cakes, stews/curries etc, roasting joints, rice cooking, reheating croissants, endless possibilities and very little power consumption.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Dec 2020)

This is my other goto toy that has been hugely time-saving....
https://www.novauk.com/product/set-slicer-plus-all-blades/


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Dec 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> I bought one of these recently for the Campervan (which has no oven).
> https://www.lakeland.co.uk/31945/Standard-Remoska-Electric-Cooker-with-Glass-Lid-2L
> It's brilliant!
> Been 'trying it out' at home and can't stop using it, to the point I'll probably get the larger 'Tria' at later date for home use.
> ...


cripes they have shot up in price - am pretty sure they used to cost way way less in the UK. I thought their origin was in communist era czech kitchens - should have picked one up in my wanderings there - I bet they were cheap as, er, chips. By the by I think they were first brought into this country by the mum of an ex friend of mine who had got out of Czechoslavakia on the Kindertransport. Now has a title I think, though not for services to kitchencraft.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Dec 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> cripes they have shot up in price - am pretty sure they used to cost way way less in the UK. I thought their origin was in communist era czech kitchens - should have picked one up in my wanderings there - I bet they were cheap as, er, chips. By the by I think they were first brought into this country by the mum of an ex friend of mine who had got out of Czechoslavakia on the Kindertransport. Now has a title I think, though not for services to kitchencraft.


True, though there are similar available at lower prices from other manufacturers. I guess the payback at home is in the very low electric consumption and the fact that I'm not using gas either.


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Dec 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> True, though there are similar available at lower prices from other manufacturers. I guess the payback at home is in the very low electric consumption and the fact that I'm not using gas either.


wouldn't be surprised if they can still be had cheap in eastern parts (tho spose duty might be an issue come the new year) - puts me in mind of that dirt cheap Soviet mini camera, the Lomo?, that post the wall coming down some folks remarketed at a substantially higher price.


----------



## fossyant (23 Dec 2020)

flake99please said:


> I have used a Culinaire Magican for over 10 years now without any problems. Admittedly the sharp edges on the can are a (minor) downside. But, they’re emptied, rinsed, and in the recycling bin, within a moment or 2 of opening.



Snap.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (23 Dec 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Cheap asian rice cookers - perfect rice every time, no looking



Not sure what you mean by this - have you got a link?

I cook a lot of rice so may be useful.


----------



## Eziemnaik (23 Dec 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Not sure what you mean by this - have you got a link?
> 
> I cook a lot of rice so may be useful.


Just any rice cooker will most likely do.

View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Russell-Hobbs-19750-Cooker-Steamer/dp/B00ABYI0IE?ref_=d6k_applink_bb_marketplace&th=1&psc=1

This one should feed family of 8 in a go
Might want to choose something smaller, though you can obviously cook for 2 in the big one
The obvious advantage is you can put the rice an hour beforehand and keep it on hold while you prep the rest of the meal


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Dec 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> I bought one of these recently for the Campervan (which has no oven).
> https://www.lakeland.co.uk/31945/Standard-Remoska-Electric-Cooker-with-Glass-Lid-2L
> It's brilliant!
> Been 'trying it out' at home and can't stop using it, to the point I'll probably get the larger 'Tria' at later date for home use.
> ...



Would have to agree, the Remoska is one of the few kitchen gadgets we have bought which has not needed up consigned to a cupboard, after a couple of uses.

Like you, we bought one to use in our Motorhome, but, we find it so useful, it is often used "at home" too


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (23 Dec 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Just any rice cooker will most likely do.
> 
> View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Russell-Hobbs-19750-Cooker-Steamer/dp/B00ABYI0IE?ref_=d6k_applink_bb_marketplace&th=1&psc=1
> 
> ...




Ah ok. I have something similar. I thought the word ‘asian’ in the description might indicate something different.

I’ve found that my electric rice cooker tends to form a slight skin around the bottom. It may be that I didn’t rinse/soak the rice thoroughly enough beforehand. I may give it another go - if I can find it in the loft.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Dec 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> cripes they have shot up in price - am pretty sure they used to cost way way less in the UK. I thought their origin was in communist era czech kitchens - should have picked one up in my wanderings there - I bet they were cheap as, er, chips. By the by I think they were first brought into this country by the mum of an ex friend of mine who had got out of Czechoslavakia on the Kindertransport. Now has a title I think, though not for services to kitchencraft.



I have not put this to the test, but, I believe they can be bought more cheaply in mainland Europe, here, Lakeland appear to have a monopoly on supply. Buying in mainland Europe does mean you would have a European plug of course, shame we were not in EU long enough to have that bit of idiocy standardised (IMHO, of course)


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (23 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> I have not put this to the test, but, I believe they can be bought more cheaply in mainland Europe, here, Lakeland appear to have a monopoly on supply. Buying in mainland Europe does mean you would have a European plug of course, shame we were not in EU long enough to have that bit of idiocy standardised (IMHO, of course)



I think it would have taken a while for all of the other EU countries to conform to our 3-pin standard.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Dec 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> cripes they have shot up in price - am pretty sure they used to cost way way less in the UK. I thought their origin was in communist era czech kitchens - should have picked one up in my wanderings there - I bet they were cheap as, er, chips. By the by I think they were first brought into this country by the mum of an ex friend of mine who had got out of Czechoslavakia on the Kindertransport. Now has a title I think, though not for services to kitchencraft.



View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Total-Chef-Czech-Cooker/dp/B01MSAF43Q/ref=pd_vtp_79_4/262-5025044-6242161?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B01MSAF43Q&pd_rd_r=816676ab-35db-4693-ad23-8e41245ee3b1&pd_rd_w=3iYLb&pd_rd_wg=cqQCc&pf_rd_p=18bc5366-21e6-460e-84bc-9a61ea576c49&pf_rd_r=6GKR7806WACQD8YX65PP&psc=1&refRID=6GKR7806WACQD8YX65PP


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> I have not put this to the test, but, I believe they can be bought more cheaply in mainland Europe, here, Lakeland appear to have a monopoly on supply. Buying in mainland Europe does mean you would have a European plug of course, shame we were not in EU long enough to have that bit of idiocy standardised (IMHO, of course)


yep as I recall lakeland took it over from my mate's mum. Lakeland stuff is pretty much always pricey for what it is.

You mean the British plug is superior? I think so - have spent time in italy with their wonky plugs - constant tendency to pull out when you are just doing a bit of ironing.

and I know of some italian houses where the sockets aren't even the same standard - the two measly pins different distances apart so sometimes you have to use an adaptor in your own house if you want to plug your electric madonna in somewhere else.


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Dec 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Total-Chef-Czech-Cooker/dp/B01MSAF43Q/ref=pd_vtp_79_4/262-5025044-6242161?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B01MSAF43Q&pd_rd_r=816676ab-35db-4693-ad23-8e41245ee3b1&pd_rd_w=3iYLb&pd_rd_wg=cqQCc&pf_rd_p=18bc5366-21e6-460e-84bc-9a61ea576c49&pf_rd_r=6GKR7806WACQD8YX65PP&psc=1&refRID=6GKR7806WACQD8YX65PP



that's more like it.


----------



## rockyroller (23 Dec 2020)

these are brilliant. got one for us & one for my Mom. she agrees

Dreamfarm Supoon All-In-One Cooking Spoon


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Dec 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> yep as I recall lakeland took it over from my mate's mum. Lakeland stuff is pretty much always pricey for what it is.
> 
> *You mean the British plug is superior?* I think so - have spent time in italy with their wonky plugs - constant tendency to pull out when you are just doing a bit of ironing.
> 
> and I know of some italian houses where the sockets aren't even the same standard - the two measly pins different distances apart so sometimes you have to use an adaptor in your own house if you want to plug your electric madonna in somewhere else.



Wasn't expressing a view on which (if any) are superior, just banging the drum for standardisation, which is invariably in the consumer's interest, in the long term. IMHO.


----------



## gbb (24 Dec 2020)

Airfryer, marvelous piece of kit for speed.
Shied away from a rice cooker, I already cook good rice consistently.


----------



## pawl (24 Dec 2020)

Mrs P


----------



## PK99 (24 Dec 2020)

gbb said:


> Airfryer, marvelous piece of kit for speed.
> Shied away from a rice cooker, I already cook good rice consistently.



Soak
1 mug rice
1.5 mugs water
Salt
Bring rapidly to rolling boil
Put lid on pan
Heat to low
After 10 mins heat off
Leave with lid on for 10min
Fluff with fork
Perfect every time


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Dec 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> pic?
> My usual desperate ploy is rubber gloves.
> If that doesn't work punch holes in the lid and replace with one of the spares I keep of common jars.



This is the exact item, although mine is all black.

I see it's sold as a garage wrench, but kept clean it is ideal for all food container tops.

https://www.mytoolshed.co.uk/boa-ba...g_MMPQq1OnPCYwJykMDOTqrl36yZc4vIaAgL8EALw_wcB


----------



## gbb (24 Dec 2020)

PK99 said:


> Soak
> 1 mug rice
> 1.5 mugs water
> Salt
> ...


A bit different to mine but...
Wash rice (to get rid of excess starch)
A little salt.
Put into hot water and monitor by taking a taste ever now and then, stop the process as soon as the grittiness has gone and its fluffy , do NOT allow it to overcook.
Strain and rinse with a kettle of boiling water.
Serve.
Rarely ever failed me. The key is not to overcook.


----------



## Eziemnaik (24 Dec 2020)

gbb said:


> A bit different to mine but...
> Wash rice (to get rid of excess starch)
> A little salt.
> Put into hot water and monitor by taking a taste ever now and then, stop the process as soon as the grittiness has gone and its fluffy , do NOT allow it to overcook.
> ...


I guess it depends on the rice...
I use 1.2ish water to rice for jasmin and basmati
1.1 for sushi rice


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Dec 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> This is the exact item, although mine is all black.
> 
> I see it's sold as a garage wrench, but kept clean it is ideal for all food container tops.
> 
> https://www.mytoolshed.co.uk/boa-ba...g_MMPQq1OnPCYwJykMDOTqrl36yZc4vIaAgL8EALw_wcB


Thanks. That looks like something with 1001 uses, some best not discussed on an open forum.


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Dec 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Thanks. That looks like something with 1001 uses, some best not discussed on an open forum.



Fnarr, @Fnaar.

I did wonder if it works as a car oil filter wrench, looks like it will.

Not sure about the claimed plumbing applications.

The only thing I know about plumbing is the telephone number of the plumber.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Dec 2020)

gbb said:


> A bit different to mine but...
> Wash rice (to get rid of excess starch)
> A little salt.
> Put into hot water and monitor by taking a taste ever now and then, stop the process as soon as the grittiness has gone and its fluffy , do NOT allow it to overcook.
> ...


My recipe seems easier
Pierce film
Micro for 2 minutes
Perfect every time 
TBF we don't eat a lot of rice, more pasta. So it makes sense for just the 2 of us.


----------



## postman (3 Jan 2021)

My mother in law has had a dishwasher for over 63years.He's named Gerry or Gerald if he doesn't work.


----------



## Eziemnaik (3 Jan 2021)

https://forums.egullet.org/topic/25717-understanding-stovetop-cookware/

In case someone is interested in buying good quality pots and pans, thread above is godsend.


----------



## kynikos (3 Jan 2021)

Bazzer said:


> A silicone egg white separator.
> The size of a tea strainer, so sits happily in a drawer with other utensils, but when needed, brilliant.



An eggshell egg white separator.
The size of half an egg (adjusts to the size of the egg you're separating) so happily sits with the eggs so you never have to go looking for it, brilliant! 
...and no washing up either.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Jan 2021)

Eziemnaik said:


> https://forums.egullet.org/topic/25717-understanding-stovetop-cookware/
> 
> In case someone is interested in buying good quality pots and pans, thread above is godsend.


Nice article!


----------



## Tail End Charlie (8 Jan 2021)

@Tenacious Sloth On your recommendation I bought myself one of the Lantana tin openers for myself as a Xmas present. I've just used it and you're right it's brilliant! Just what I need, thankyou very much.

For anyone else wondering, just get one.


----------



## simongt (8 Jan 2021)

Best kitchen gadget - a properly sharp knife. 
I've always carried a pocket knife of some description and if I loan it to someone, it's usually returned after use with a comment like 'Ooh, that's sharp - !' 
Well, er yes, it's a knife. They're suppose to be sharp - !


----------



## Landsurfer (8 Jan 2021)

Not sure if previously posted but ..... brilliant...


View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/JML-Automatic-Hands-Free-Can-Opener/dp/B002R5JHQO/ref=asc_df_B002R5JHQO/?tag=googshopuk-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=226619217014&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=8903313997173579467&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1006627&hvtargid=pla-422167031473&psc=1


----------



## Tail End Charlie (8 Jan 2021)

simongt said:


> Best kitchen gadget - a properly sharp knife.
> I've always carried a pocket knife of some description and if I loan it to someone, it's usually returned after use with a comment like 'Ooh, that's sharp - !'
> Well, er yes, it's a knife. They're suppose to be sharp - !


Absolutely, my knife is the same, but I wouldn't dream of letting anyone borrow it!
I have a large knife which belonged to my grandfather (he was a greengrocer, but also sold meat he'd shot) and the edge you can get on it is superb, real shaving hairs off your arms stuff. It does tarnish/ stain easily, so has to be scrupulously dry and clean when not in use, I presume it's the type of carbon steel it's made from. It's probably about 90 years old now.


----------



## Sterlo (8 Jan 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> @Tenacious Sloth On your recommendation I bought myself one of the Lantana tin openers for myself as a Xmas present. I've just used it and you're right it's brilliant! Just what I need, thankyou very much.
> 
> For anyone else wondering, just get one.


Mine's due to be delivered today, thought it seemed expensive but fed up of cheaper ones only lasting a couple of months so here's hoping.


----------



## PK99 (8 Jan 2021)

kynikos said:


> An eggshell egg white separator.
> The size of half an egg (adjusts to the size of the egg you're separating) so happily sits with the eggs so you never have to go looking for it, brilliant!
> ...and no washing up either.



Fingers -a bit messy, but quick and effective


----------

